

Can the Government Read Your Thoughts at Airports? - MattRyanLG
http://www.lockergnome.com/news/2012/04/18/new-technology-enables-passive-mind-reading/

======
jakeludington
I'm usually thinking I need to find a power outlet and some food when I'm at
the airport, but this is definitely creepy.

------
MattRyanLG
My thoughts are all over the place all the time. I'd hate for anyone to see
the movie playing in my head.

------
justificaion
Its still vulnerable for using wireless to interconnect communication.

Just say'in.

;-)

------
Scribblepinch
Airports aren't really conducive to good mood happy times in the first place!

